# Moving to Peyia September 2012



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

:clap2:

Hi Guys,

I am about to start a 1 year advanced nail technician Level 3 course at college in Devon.

Once completed I plan to move to Peyia and am looking to meet other expats either moving too or already living there.

I have lived abroad before but in Crete as a holiday rep for Olympic Holidays (Those were the day's lol), so I know what I am going into.
I will eventually be looking to start a business (After 3 years) but would like to find work either mobile or in a beauty salon initially.

I will be doing nail extensions, wax treatments, manicures, pedicures and some other beauty treatments.

I am looking also for a property to rent (I know its a long time away but starting to research now) in Peyia. A safe area with shops and a bus route close by as I dont drive.

I would love to meet others and accept any valuable advise. Look forward to hearing from any new friends soon!!!!! :clap2: lane:


----------

